# Heparin or clexane while ttc. Which is safer to use?



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there,, am loving the halloween theme...didnt know what had happened when I switched on today!!

My clinic may be prescribing Heparin soon for next cycle, as Ive had failures in the past, and also have antithyroid antibodies in high amounts.

Does Heparin cross the placenta?  If so, is there another type of thinner that is better for use?

Many thanks,
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly,

FF do Halloween every year  Looks so cool 

Heparin doesn't cross the placenta so is fine to take. Clexane is basically a type of heparin so thins the blood in the same way.

Hope this answers your question?

Maz x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the info over the last few weeks. Love Shellyjxx

P.s Youe baby is soooooooooooooo qute,, I want one just like that!!


----------

